
Why HR Depts are such a bad idea - liveweird
https://no-kill-switch.ghost.io/why-hr-depts-are-such-a-bad-idea/
======
m0llusk
This emphasizes differences in recruiting and advancement between career
tracks, but human resources is more like accounting or legal in that basic
compliance is essential and varies more by locality than profession. That is,
there are laws and standards which vary by locality regarding how employees
are paid, how benefits are given, and how conflicts are handled. While there
is some variance depending on profession, most of this is both general and
essential.

It is certainly true that attracting and cultivating talent are important and
specific to career tracks, but maybe that is more of an argument that teams
need to handle that apart from the basic compliance assurance role that human
resources often handles.

